# Florencia en al Amazonas - anyone seen this?



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

So, I'm moving to Denver next week and naturally enough have my eye on their (sadly all too limited) 2012 opera season, and one of the productions is Florencia en al Amazonas, which apparently is a Gabriel Garcia Marquez-inspired work. Anyone seen this? I'll be sure to go, just curious if it's been getting positive reviews.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I haven't, but would be very curious to. Let us know what you think, if you go.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

It sounds lovely. The composer died only last month, sadly: http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/culturemonster/2011/05/music-review-daniel-catán-remembered.html


----------

